# What Router should I buy



## mannyolvnv (Jun 21, 2011)

I just recieved my new Kreg Tabletop router table PRS2000
What router would you recommend for it? I'm new to using a Router Table.
Mostly to make rabbets for frames to start, but may expand its use for more complicated cuts. Also do I go with a fixed or plunger router ?

Thanks in advance for you help

manny


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, Does Your insert plate have holes predrilled for a certain router go with that model ,if Ya have to drill holes Yourself Some of the Porter Cable routers work well I have a 2 1/4 hp PC router on my table and it does all I need, Picked it up at Home Depot on a clearance (got lucky) I have seen some Dewalt routers that work well also. Craftsman also has some models that would work I have a 1 1/2 hp model, my cousin has it now and it is still goin strong. Mostly it is a personnel choice Good Luck in whichever Ya choose


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the youtube advert for the Kreg table features a Triton TRC-001 router. There are some comprehensive reviews on the internet.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mannyolvnv said:


> I just recieved my new Kreg Tabletop router table PRS2000
> What router would you recommend for it? I'm new to using a Router Table.
> Mostly to make rabbets for frames to start, but may expand its use for more complicated cuts. Also do I go with a fixed or plunger router ?
> 
> ...


HI Manny - Welcome to the forum
Nice little benchtop table. If the plate isn't already drilled for a specific router, you can put anything under there that will fit. IMO, for a benchtop table any of the 2HP +/- will do just fine. I would suggest you take a look at the Craftsman kit:
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more
The fixed base will go nicely in that table and it has above table adjustments. You then have the plunge base for hand held work


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

jschaben said:


> HI Manny - Welcome to the forum
> Nice little benchtop table. If the plate isn't already drilled for a specific router, you can put anything under there that will fit. IMO, for a benchtop table any of the 2HP +/- will do just fine. I would suggest you take a look at the Craftsman kit:
> .....


This is what a reviewer said:



> I am homeowner, DIYer, so my powertools get moderate use. I also take exceptional care of my powertools. That said, I've gone through TWO craftsman routers in 4 years. On the first one, the spindle lock pin broke off inside the spindle. On the second, the gear that moves the motor up and down literally broke in half. Both issues made the routers unusable. And, not surprisingly, they were just out of warranty, so I'm stuck with them.
> 
> The craftsman 2hp router is powerful, but the materials it's made of are simply junk. Spend an extra 50 bucks or so and get a DeWalt or Ridgid.
> 
> I won't be buying any more craftsman powertools.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

charlesb said:


> This is what a reviewer said:


Sorry about that Charles, I missed that particular review and I'm not a Craftsman fan by any stretch. For what it's worth, I use a Freud 1700 in my benchtop table, it also has above table adjustment access but on an open base benchtop, it is equally easy to access the adjustments either way. I am not sure if the 1700 is still available new though as Bosch took over some of the Freud power tools and the Freud 1700 and Freud 3000 seem to have disappeared. I hesitate to recommend any other particular router as I'm not familiar with what is available in the UK. I assume Bosch, Makita and deWalt, all of which have good reputations.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Craftsman Router and it is powerful but I will tend to agree some of is built cheap, my biggest complaint is the adjustment will slip 7 out of 10 times even in the lock position ,,,that is why it is kept as a spare


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You must be talking about the older Craftsman models  the new models are great and well worth the money..

=========


=========


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

Here in the UK, the Triton TRA001, TRB001 and TRC001 are considered to be one of the best table routers due to above table bit changing capability. The codes are international separators. The only physical differences in the TR model range is that some come with a "press and turn" twistlock to change plunge modes, others with a push-button mode change (both situated in the right-hand handle). 

Additionally the Trend T11 EK 2000W 1/2" Variable Speed Workshop Router also allows for above table bit changing but is very expensive.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hard to beat PC,DeWalt,Bosch or Milwaulkee when it comes to durability and price!


----------



## DaveUK (Jan 31, 2013)

There is a lot of discussion whether to use 1/4 or 1/2 inch collet, so you need to decide but remember a 1/2 will also adapt to 1/4 and 1/8 inch whereas the 1/4 inch will only take just that. I have slaved for ages over which and am coming to the idea of the Ebauer ERB380 from screwfix at £99 thats got to be a good deal, of course there is just the niggle of the switch and having to devise a way to hold it on, or so I have been led to b elieve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I use 1/2" shank bits in my 611 DeWalt all the time,just need to think out of the box,you can get more profiles in the 1/2" shank and you don't need to use a tank of a router to spin them..

==



DaveUK said:


> There is a lot of discussion whether to use 1/4 or 1/2 inch collet, so you need to decide but remember a 1/2 will also adapt to 1/4 and 1/8 inch whereas the 1/4 inch will only take just that. I have slaved for ages over which and am coming to the idea of the Ebauer ERB380 from screwfix at £99 thats got to be a good deal, of course there is just the niggle of the switch and having to devise a way to hold it on, or so I have been led to b elieve.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"my 611 DeWalt all the time,"
************
And who supplies such a collet?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I do :yes4: or to say anyone can make one,easy stuff

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html

===



Quillman said:


> "my 611 DeWalt all the time,"
> ************
> And who supplies such a collet?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

It's all OK, Pat, because "(MLCS recommends using bits no larger than 3-1/2")" according to the link, so that's just fine isn't it? :sarcastic:

Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

DaveUK said:


> There is a lot of discussion whether to use 1/4 or 1/2 inch collet, so you need to decide but remember a 1/2 will also adapt to 1/4 and 1/8 inch whereas the 1/4 inch will only take just that. I have slaved for ages over which and am coming to the idea of the Ebauer ERB380 from screwfix at £99 thats got to be a good deal, of course there is just the niggle of the switch and having to devise a way to hold it on, or so I have been led to b elieve.


Hi Dave

The situation in the USA is, as you may have gathered, somewhat different than in the UK. Over here there seems to be a much clearer division between what is a 1/2in router and what is a 1/4in one - 1/4in (or 8mm) generally have motors up to about 1000 watts whilst 1/2in ones star at around 1400 watts and go up to over 2000 watts.

There is a considerable difference in the physical size and weight of the routers available. A 2000 watt router will be sufficiently large and heavy that it isn't going to be the most manouverable when used hand held - you really wouldn't want it as a laminate trimmer whilst on the other hand it will make a good mortise cutter and it has enough power to tackle jobs like kitchen worktop jointing or table use. Smaller routers such as the Trend T5 or Metabo Signal OFe.1229 (both 8mm asnd 1000 watts-ish) can't handle those tasks but for small freehand tasks like rounding over edges of tables, etc they are extremely useful due to their light weight and relatively small size

The issue of holding the power on for use in a table is common to many routers. The solution is simple - use a nylon cable tie around the switch - although it would be remiss of me not to recommend also having a NOVR safety switch (like this one from Fixit in North Wales) mounted at the front of your router table. That's so you can kill the power without having to reach for the plug in the event of a problem

On the Erbauer front I'd suggest looking for comments from users other than on the Screwfix site (it's a house brand of theirs so I doubt you'd ever see negative feedback there). 

My own take on 1/2in shanks is that there is a point of diminishing returns with them. When you get down to small diameter cutters (e.g. 1/4in diameter) on 1/2in shanks the cutter itself cannot handle the torque of the big router it is attached to - so breakages seem to happen a lot more in my own experience

Regards

Phil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> My own take on 1/2in shanks is that there is a point of diminishing returns with them. When you get down to small diameter cutters (e.g. 1/4in diameter) on 1/2in shanks the cutter itself cannot handle the torque of the big router it is attached to - so breakages seem to happen a lot more in my own experience


That is a good point, Phil. I will keep that in mind. The only router cutter I have broken was a 1/4" cutter on a 1/2" shaft. ( although it was from an el cheapo set).


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

It is like asking what truck to drive or what beer to drink(I am presently enjoying a Alexander Kieths,you most likely do not have that choice and may not have or need my choice of routers),wide open to opinion.Evaluate your needs,set a budget and take a look at what is avalible to you.That will most likely narrow it down to a number of choices that then can be reviewed on the merits of reliabilty,cost etc,
Then you can ask opinions of that narrow field of choices


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's hard to find the bits below in the 1/4" shank size but it's easy in the 1/2" shank size, so to say the trim router can take them on easy,you don't need a tank of a router to do most router jobs..

1 PC 1 2" Shank French Provincial Molding Router Bit | eBay

1 PC 1 2" SH Door Edge Baseboard Cup Router Bit | eBay

1 PC 1 2" Shank with 1 8" Rad Triple Flute Router Bit | eBay

1 PC 1 2 SH Door Edge Reversible European Finger Pull Lip Router Bit | eBay

1 PC 1 2" Shank Full Bead with Two Bearings Router Bit | eBay

1 PC 1 2" SH Classical Table Edge Forming Router Bit | eBay

4pc 1 2" SH 1" Cutting Depth 45° 30° 22 5° and 15° Chamfer Router Bit Set | eBay

1 PC 1 2" SH French Baroque Handrail Edge Router Bit | eBay

1 PC 1 2" Shank with 3 16" Rad Triple Bead Router Bit | eBay

1 PC 1 2" Shank Faux Plunge Raised Panel Router Bit | eBay

1pc 1 2"SH Fluting Assembly Router Bit 4 Cutters Set | eBay

==



Phil P said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> The situation in the USA is, as you may have gathered, somewhat different than in the UK. Over here there seems to be a much clearer division between what is a 1/2in router and what is a 1/4in one - 1/4in (or 8mm) generally have motors up to about 1000 watts whilst 1/2in ones star at around 1400 watts and go up to over 2000 watts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richvarsay (Oct 29, 2012)

Belkin n150 could be a better choice.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

If cost is not a problem and this is going to be a dedicated router for a table, you can look for something like a router lift For 3.5 inch motors and a Bosch/P-C/DeWalt motor.

Here's one of several available: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21380&Max=999 

(Maybe in my next life:lol


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Richvarsay said:


> Belkin n150 could be a better choice.


Say Rich, does that come with a 1/2in collet, or just the 1/4in one?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For Rich...


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> I do :yes4: or to say anyone can make one,easy stuff
> 
> MLCS Router Collet Extension
> 
> ===


"Easy stuff", right.... everybody owns a metalworking lathe and has the skills to use them, right???? :nono:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

You don't need to own a lathe just drop it off by any machine shop or a mate and they can turn it down for you..in a heart beat..about a 5 min. job,,. easy stuff ,it's one of the items you can't buy off the rack..... 

==



billg71 said:


> "Easy stuff", right.... everybody owns a metalworking lathe and has the skills to use them, right???? :nono:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> it's one of the items you can't buy off the rack.....


And why is that, I wonder?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

No matter what some one comes up with there always be some one that puts it down,,"if man was meant to fly ,he would have wings"..

==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Richvarsay said:


> Belkin n150 could be a better choice.



Rich, I believe you are deliberately posting just to 'flick their switch'........LOL


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> No matter what some one comes up with there always be some one that puts it down,,"if man was meant to fly ,he would have wings"..


Yes. I believe somebody said that to the guy who strapped a jet engine into a Chevy Nova....... The clue might be in the fact that the manufacturer of the router limited to size of the collet to 1/4in instead of incorporating a 1/2in one


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure they didn't think anyone would want to use a 1/4' router in a router table but look how many are doing it now..

I'm a old gear head and I don't see anything wrong with putting a jet engine into a Chevy Nova, I wish I could do that back when...to high tech for me but I have seen many of them run at the drags..


==


Phil P said:


> Yes. I believe somebody said that to the guy who strapped a jet engine into a Chevy Nova....... The clue might be in the fact that the manufacturer of the router limited to size of the collet to 1/4in instead of incorporating a 1/2in one


----------



## Harryspur (Nov 22, 2011)

I always used Elu routers, they were top notch


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Harryspur said:


> I always used Elu routers, they were top notch


Ah, but what do you use now?  Only asking because I'm still using some Elus - they're pretty robust, although their line speed isn't great!

Regards

Phil


----------

